# Will a Bolt really record in 4K?



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

I still haven't taken the "Bolt" plunge yet. So, if I have HBO via Comcast will the Bolt record shows on HBO in 4K for playback later? Besides premium channels I don't think much at all is being broadcast in 4K yet (a little sports), so I don't see the 4K part of the Bolt getting much use at this stage. Comments?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

If the 4K content is via streaming, no. There is no recordable 4K content available to me in a densely populated area of Chicago. If recordable 4K content becomes available, I believe Tivo will be able to do software updates on the Bolt to make it work. Or, they are about due for a new Tivo this September.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Isn't everything technically "streaming?" We record "streams" on TIVO typically supplied by a cable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rad1701 said:


> Isn't everything technically "streaming?" We record "streams" on TIVO typically supplied by a cable.


Using that logic everything we get on cable is analog. Yet, if HBO had 4k content on any cable service I'm sure we would see the ads all over the place. I see DirecTV has some stuff, but they have 1080p content too.

Someday.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

rad1701 said:


> Isn't everything technically "streaming?" We record "streams" on TIVO typically supplied by a cable.


No. Do you seriously not know the difference between streaming and content delivered over coax?


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

You guys misunderstood my comments regarding the word "streaming." It depends on how you define the word. I'm guessing you are referring to "streaming" as a description of sending a signal to a smart phone or other device via a cellular network. That isn't what I meant.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Streaming isn't scheduled.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Streaming isn't scheduled.


Interesting discussion hidden in this post. So SlingTV isn't streaming if I watch live but is streaming if I watch VOD? I also have an AirTV box that takes my OTA and streams it to my phone and tablets (what used to be Slingbox I guess).


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

rad1701 said:


> You guys misunderstood my comments regarding the word "streaming." It depends on how you define the word. I'm guessing you are referring to "streaming" as a description of sending a signal to a smart phone or other device via a cellular network. That isn't what I meant.


Because you are talking about recording 4K content on a DVR, not a smart phone or other device. The cable companies stream 4K content using IPTV or via apps like Netflix. These can not be recorded on a DVR, specifically the Bolt which was your question. But, you are not up to speed with the lingo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> Interesting discussion hidden in this post. So SlingTV isn't streaming if I watch live but is streaming if I watch VOD? I also have an AirTV box that takes my OTA and streams it to my phone and tablets (what used to be Slingbox I guess).


I schedule recordings. I watch streaming. I guess you could say I schedule some time on Sunday to watch Real Time on YouTube.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I call Rochambeau!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

It is literally true that QAM encoded MPEG-2 content sent over your coaxial cables is a data stream of sorts, but that's not what anyone is talking about when they say "streaming." I mean, putting a DVD on a raft and sending it down a small waterway to its recipient is "streaming" too.

My two cents is that you should not make any decisions based on the expectation of being able to record 4K broadcasts. No one has any concrete plans and whatever Tivo tells you, there's no way to know if it will work with your Bolt. Or that it won't take Tivo two years to get it working.

I love my Tivo but there has been tons of planned/promised functionality that never materialized or took a ridiculously long time. They don't have unlimited resources and if your cable provider starts broadcasting 4K content in a format that the Bolt doesn't/can't handle there's no guarantee that Tivo will get it working. Buy your Tivo (or any other product) based on what it does today.

Beyond that, no one is promising 4K any time soon. If I had to guess, I think that we'll probably be getting most 4K over some kind of internet app infrastructure rather than regular cable broadcasts.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone any timelines by major networks to start broadcasting in 4K? Even tentatively? I have not.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Bolt can't record from ATSC 3.0. Which is where UHD content would be broadcast from OTA. I did read about one or two cable companies that are currently using QAM to send UHD content. So the Bolt should be able to record that. But most providers are sending UHD content as an IP stream. Which of course the Bolt cannot record.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a recent review on 4k from DTV, DISH and Xfinity.

2018 Best TV Service for 4K - Beware, Some Providers Don't Support 4K


----------

